# sous vide juices?



## actech (Nov 12, 2017)

I thought I saw somewhere talk about how to heat the sous vide juice without it coagulating (beef 135*)? Anyone know how to do this? Doing a couple arm roasts. The beef juices done this way always taste good but arent much visually.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2017)

Don't Boil them. Heated slowly the still un-coagulated proteins will come together and float, gently, to the top to be skimmed off with any excess fat. Boiling or fast heating breaks up and mixes all those brown proteins in to the Jus making it look muddy...JJ


----------

